# Nismo 4 point racing harness (Williams)



## John28 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi, 
i have an R33 GTR and i'am trying to find the nismo 4 point racing harness (silver). Perhaps someone can help me ??? 

Thank you 

Roy


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Yahoo auctions is probably your best bet. Don’t expect them to be cheap though. By the way they are Willans not Williams. You can buy them new in grey from Willans without the Nismo badges.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

there is one in yahoo currently it’s about £650


----------



## John28 (Jul 17, 2021)

do you have a link ?? Sorry, I have never been there....


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

I had my set (pair) recently up on ebay for a couple of months but then decided to take them off.


----------



## John28 (Jul 17, 2021)

does ist mean you have set (pair) for sale ???


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

I was after the GT500 version but missed out on them so decided not to sell my set. You would be best to go for the set on Yahoo auctions


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

John28 said:


> Hi,
> i have an R33 GTR and i'am trying to find the nismo 4 point racing harness (silver). Perhaps someone can help me ???
> 
> Thank you
> ...


roy here you go



https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/j1011306044?conversionType=search_suggest_history


----------

